# Can i use copper piping



## styderman (Jul 1, 2007)

Setting up a new filter for my tank and the filter is under a cabinet, i need to run hoses or pipe. I figured pvc would be fine but then in notices the 200 feet of various copper pipe sizes in my buddy garage( he's a plumber/pipefitter) Can I use this. will the copper mess up my Water? i gots a planted tank. I think the shiny copper would look better then the ugly white pipe? INPUT PLEASE


----------



## kunerd (Aug 2, 2007)

Yes it could mess your water but most people have copper pipes still in thier house and use them with out knowing. Personally PVC is so much easy to work with then copper. PVC you just cement together, copper you have to sweat it and if you dont know how you arent ensured a propper seal.


----------



## styderman (Jul 1, 2007)

What type of sealent should I use for the pvc. Is there a specific brand at home depot or some thing else?


----------



## ianmoede (Jan 17, 2005)

Go with the purple stuff. Its all the same solvent.


----------



## kunerd (Aug 2, 2007)

sure at home depot and most other store you get two bottles. I forget the names. One is a cleaner and one is the cement. They ussualy sell them togher. i know they do at HD i have about 10 sets cause i cant find a set when i need it then i buy anohter one and latter on find them. One is purple and thats the cleaner after you rub that on both pieces you rube the cement on them both, press and sealed up. no hard at all. Just dont spill the purple cleaner on the hard woods floors or the wife will kill ya as did mine.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Copper piping isn't good when the pH is below 7. That's one reason the water companies add stuff to keep the pH higher. At the lower pH the pipe is eroded by the flowing water, which also adds copper ions to the water, and that isn't good for the fish.


----------



## kimo (Apr 21, 2006)

hoppycalif said:


> Copper piping isn't good when the pH is below 7. That's one reason the water companies add stuff to keep the pH higher. At the lower pH the pipe is eroded by the flowing water, which also adds copper ions to the water, and that isn't good for the fish.


Copper is deadly to invertebrates even in minute doses.


----------



## negatived (Aug 21, 2005)

The vast majority of people in the U.S. have copper pipes in their house. Even if you have CPVC or PEX piping in your house, your water probably still runs through copper to get to your house. I can't see where this would have any effect on your tank. Maybe, be careful to flush any loose particles initially, but I would think that you would be fine after that. If you do use PVC, I would use the clear cleaner/primer, just because of the chance of staining with the purple cleaner.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Copper piping doesn't leach copper into the water if the water is above 7 pH, and public water systems add enough phosphates (I think) to keep the pH always above 7. But, if you used copper pipe in aquarium plumbing, for a CO2 injected tank, you would likely have less than 7 pH water in the piping so you could get copper in the water. It isn't worth the risk.

You can get CPVC piping, which is smaller than PVC, or you can get polyethylene piping, which is gray in color, if you don't like the appearance of PVC for plumbing tank water.


----------



## 180gz71 (Apr 13, 2007)

hoppycalif said:


> Copper piping isn't good when the pH is below 7. That's one reason the water companies add stuff to keep the pH higher. At the lower pH the pipe is eroded by the flowing water, which also adds copper ions to the water, and that isn't good for the fish.





hoppycalif said:


> Copper piping doesn't leach copper into the water if the water is above 7 pH, and public water systems add enough phosphates (I think) to keep the pH always above 7. But, if you used copper pipe in aquarium plumbing, for a CO2 injected tank, you would likely have less than 7 pH water in the piping so you could get copper in the water. It isn't worth the risk.
> 
> You can get CPVC piping, which is smaller than PVC, or you can get polyethylene piping, which is gray in color, if you don't like the appearance of PVC for plumbing tank water.


Fully agree, it basically depends on the ph of the setup. If at or above 7ph technically ok, but I still wouldnt use. Besides, pvc isnt real expensive and alot safer. thats my 2.5cents


----------



## styderman (Jul 1, 2007)

thanks for all the help. Setting up another tank with a external filter aint easy. I had to hide everything in my cabinets. The hoses tended to kink when going under the cabinets. I am going to home depot today to go buy all the pvc/cpvc and connecting stuff. Being able to put my canister under my tank enables me to run a third hose on the outspout. This enables me to turn a valve allowing all the water to shoot outside. YEAH no more emtying tank, I just got to turn a valve and its emty. just gots to fill it up.


----------



## reddish (Oct 27, 2009)

hoppycalif said:


> Copper piping isn't good when the pH is below 7. That's one reason the water companies add stuff to keep the pH higher. At the lower pH the pipe is eroded by the flowing water, which also adds copper ions to the water, and that isn't good for the fish.


I don`t know how true this is but are house has copper piping and I just tested the water with a digital pH meter and the reading was 6.25.


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

I use a lot of PVC for sprinklers and a fair amount for aquariums. 
I usually use the 'Clear, medium body' PVC cement. Home Depot has it. 
I do not use the purple primer unless I am using old PVC, perhaps dirty. Sanding might be enough to bring out a fresh surface, too. I have used many gallons of PVC cement, but almost no purple primer. 

Class 200 PVC is fine for most aquarium uses, as long as it is not under high pressure. The pipe is thinner walled, so you get more volume to your water flow. 
Schedule 40 for anything under pressure, such as a float switch supply line.


----------



## ZID ZULANDER (Aug 19, 2008)

Use the medium clear without the purple cleaner. It always comes back to haunt you and look like you messed up. NO on the copper tubing.


----------



## JERP (Feb 4, 2003)

The purple primer is not a cleaner. The primer helps provide a chemical bond between the two segments. It is necessary for a solid bond between the joints. The joint will be brittle otherwise.

You need to clean the PVC before using the primer.

How much water do you want on your floor, and is it $2 really worth saving. If you don't like the color, paint it.


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

you can get clear primer, the reason why its purple is so a inspector can tell you used it. 

For low presure systems like our tanks, you really don't even have to use the glue. just push them toeghter very well.

While I don't recomend it, it does work just fine.


----------

